# DS #4414: Rockman EXE Operate Shooting Star (Japan)



## T-hug (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5652^^


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 12, 2009)

lol look at the nfo


----------



## michaeru (Nov 12, 2009)

Hope they just continued MSF. Or they should've featured two playable characters.


----------



## Yami Toshiro (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome finaly come out


----------



## daniel709 (Nov 12, 2009)

nice been waiting for this btw  the boxart looks different


----------



## irishmarcoos (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats not the correct box art, thats the tenative one...

This is the REAL ART.







EDIT: I don't know if it is showing... here is a link
Rockman.EXE Operate Shooting Star Box Art


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 12, 2009)

i alrady got the game..
such a small and compact game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it really look like a gba port

EDIT: it contains AP but as usual is fixed by some godly figure.... all hail to .....


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 12, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i alrady got the game..
> such a small and compact game
> 
> 
> ...



ya, its only 16mb :\


----------



## Yami Toshiro (Nov 12, 2009)

can send me a message with site you download it please


----------



## IzzehO (Nov 12, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> lol look at the nfo



Lol, definitely an awesome read...


----------



## manaphy4ever (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes finally it's been released it's time  to beat clockman hehe


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 12, 2009)

So, Capcom, since this is a remake of a past GBA game...you included a bonus English option, right?

....No? Oh, that's a shame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look forward to the English release, shouldn't take long, wouldn't surprise me if something made a translation patch either.
But what I'd really like to see is a hard mode patch that goes beyond the 1000 HP limit for bosses.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 12, 2009)

To be honest I thought it will be about 32 MB like EXE 5 DS as I remember
Still better than 8 MB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After all Rockman.EXE 1 "engine" wasn't that much builded up, simple as can be, with great music hehe
If CAPCOM would make something like that with EXE 3...gods ultimate EXE it shall be


----------



## Logits (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice surprise, too bad it's only jap thought


----------



## SonicRax (Nov 12, 2009)

EDIT: It's 128MBit apparently, not 512MBit. So yeah, 16MB.

And on a side note, lol at that NFO. Things are getting ugly between the release groups it seems.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Nov 12, 2009)

There's about to be a... what?

GIRL FIGHT!

That's the only thing that ran through my head reading that NFO...


----------



## Takanato (Nov 12, 2009)

Right...I'm guess this game has nothing to do with Starforce but the old MEGAMAN OMG OMG. I prefer the old one than the new one anyways. Gonna check it out.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Nov 12, 2009)

for those has rockman there is an ap on the bonus game and when you roam on first area of network area1 when you first run you will get a virus and when you defeat him another virus come every step we are waiting for the fix


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 12, 2009)

It will need serious fix or we will have tons of mettaurs on single step hahaha, Mettaurs revenge
Anyway without some fix game is a bit unplayable
end of report


----------



## dice (Nov 12, 2009)

irishmarcoos said:
			
		

> kohkindachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thug was probably high when he posted it (or it was an *easy* mistake that was made).

Changes have already been made I see so I've removed some of the earlier posts to avoid confusion for new readers.


----------



## irishmarcoos (Nov 12, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> irishmarcoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No Problem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what, there needs to be a fix?


----------



## _Burai_ (Nov 12, 2009)

Uggh I'm having trouble finding it...


----------



## pkchan1013 (Nov 12, 2009)

anti-piracy policy(s) probably in this game up to this moment:
(1) a virus battle per step
(2) folder can't be edited
(3) mini-game can't be played


----------



## Jei (Nov 12, 2009)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Right...I'm guess this game has nothing to do with Starforce but the *MEGAMAN BATTLE NETWORK* OMG OMG.


Fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Old" Rockman should be considered as the classic, X and Dash/Legends series at most. Many people from the "old" era dislike those "new" Rockman, and although I've quite enjoyed the ZX series, I also dislike both Exe/Battle Network and Ryuusei/Starforce series.

Therefore, I don't think Exe/Batle Network should be considered as "old", but "previous" instead as it's not that old.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 12, 2009)

pkchan1013 - I have discovered 1 nad 3 as well, reported first for now... I feel like Mettaurs are making some kind of revenge for killing [insert big number here] of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Guess I must wait a bit longer with it


----------



## Sanderino (Nov 12, 2009)

Hehe, I can wait.. But daam It´s beggining to get annoying. So many AP measures.. :S


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 12, 2009)

pkchan1013 said:
			
		

> anti-piracy policy(s) probably in this game up to this moment:
> (1) a virus battle per step
> (2) folder can't be edited
> (3) mini-game can't be played



Which card is this on?


----------



## Sanderino (Nov 12, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> pkchan1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confirmed by me that (1) is on R4 + Ysmenu combo (you know that shizzle with the Mario RpG 3 (U) Fix)Didn't checked for 2 and 3.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 12, 2009)

EZ-Megaman it's not ok to ask for ROMs here in public
Sanderino I have checked on Acekard 2 and it's same so we wil probably need normal applying file patch/fix/whatever


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 12, 2009)

^Oh,I thought it said HomeBrew roms,I'll delete it now,but can someone PM it to me then?


----------



## Takanato (Nov 12, 2009)

::no random battle
12024BC0 00000000

Found this on the Cheats forum.

Edit: I don't know if it works or not because I can't find the site where it got dumped so..yeah.


----------



## _Burai_ (Nov 12, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> pkchan1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm that all of these are on


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll see if those are on through M3I Zero with Sakura firmware once I find that rom.
May I ask for someone to email me a link or is that still against the rules?


----------



## kingsanto (Nov 12, 2009)

This is supposed to be a fun one, I'll have to give it a shot.

Regarding the .nfo, what a funny thing to have a pissing match over.  The inclusion/exclusion of useless bits.  When I made a backup of TMNT, only 53MB of the 64MB rom size was actually used.  If you go ahead and make it 64MB to fit some "standard", that's 11MB of useless bits.  My 4GB microSD wouldn't be anywhere near full without the useless bits.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Disappointment. It is not going to be sequels at all I bet. I am fan but I am not happy with it. SHRUG.


----------



## jonesman99 (Nov 12, 2009)

none of the rom sites i know (even using google) dont have the dump yet, but have confirmed the name of the dumper... so i guess we just wait until later till its dumped, and even later when the new batch of cheats come out from narin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## lrwr14 (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome, though i would prefer the english one. Hope this doesn't take to long to translate.


----------



## Takanato (Nov 12, 2009)

Strange...the anti piracy doesn't affect NO$GBA..


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 12, 2009)

^So you've found a rom...?


----------



## Takanato (Nov 12, 2009)

Yup and it took a long ass time to download because of the slow internet the server had on the site.


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 12, 2009)

yes, I finally found it.


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, M3I zero here with Sakura firmware and the 2 anti-piracy things i've noticed were the first two that pkchan1013 noted.  
(1) a virus battle per step
(2) folder can't be edited

I don't know how to get to minigame so I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Nov 12, 2009)

Argh, noticed that, too.

Minigame, I suppose, is the lowest option on main menu. When you select it the game freezes. And yeah, the random encounters are kinda... I don't know how to put it... Let's just say "I thought the regular encounter rate was already a pain in the ass".


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 12, 2009)

Haha, wow this AP is really punishing!
At the very least it serves very well for uh, demo purposes now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still, I'm glad to see you can skip past the ugly jack in animation now.


----------



## _Burai_ (Nov 12, 2009)

kenio8185 said:
			
		

> Ok, M3I zero here with Sakura firmware and the 2 anti-piracy things i've noticed were the first two that pkchan1013 noted.
> (1) a virus battle per step
> (2) folder can't be edited
> 
> I don't know how to get to minigame so I'm not sure about that one.



Third option in the title screen


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 12, 2009)

_Burai_ said:
			
		

> kenio8185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, that isn't working either.  So ya, all 3 that he noticed are also a problem with M3I zero with sakura firmware.


----------



## irishmarcoos (Nov 12, 2009)

ive found a fix!

Use the code below in RakuRaku Patchv0.1b

00465199 0C?36
004652F4 10?11

EDIT: BTW no more one step and battle, rockman colloseum fine and the switching of battlechips in the pack. All is good!


----------



## Triforce (Nov 12, 2009)

irishmarcoos said:
			
		

> ive found a fix!
> 
> Use the code below in RakuRaku Patchv0.1b
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you just copied that from me http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=8691&p=2#14
I only confirmed that code to fix the minigame crash, i didn't play the game any further to test other issues that were mentioned here.

It would be nice if you at least source the link where you found the fix next time.


----------



## irishmarcoos (Nov 12, 2009)

Triforce said:
			
		

> irishmarcoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I apologise, i will in future!

i actually found it here:

http://schiphol.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/game...6132570/807-809


----------



## _Burai_ (Nov 12, 2009)

Theres no patch??


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks like it's not necessary like in Kingdom Hearts for example because game works more or less
Master Triforce always on scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To be honest that "Mettaurs revenge" (as I called first issue) was pretty fun, I have calculated quickly that more or less it would take up about 30 minutes to get to end (warp) of Home Page...hahaha


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ive found a fix!
> 
> Use the code below in RakuRaku Patchv0.1b
> 
> ...



Applied this to the downloaded rom
and i can comfirm the encounter rate is normal (Not battle per step)
On a R4 Upgrade Revolution using R4i V1.11b


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 12, 2009)

Same here on Acekard 2
Now Mettaurs will get what they deserve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heh to think it took only hours to make game normal again


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah lol, and on two simple codes XD, Me thinks this isnt the OFFICAL encounter rate though... just because they seem to far apart for a megaman game... but who knows


----------



## granville (Nov 12, 2009)

That definitely fixed it. Tested on DSTT kernel 1.17a07. Editing folders works, the multiplayer seems to work, and the encounter rate seems normal.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 12, 2009)

...and Fireman is beaten to crisp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way I think the sounds (BGM) are better a bit than on GBA version so that's another step in improving game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too bad the demo is not downloadable in European region yet, maybe when it will hit Europe...but some others are by luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OK let's get back to playing
Dismissed!


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

So.... Im actually stuck, after talkign to Glide, Where do i go? O_O
EDIT: LOL, nvm...


----------



## RPG Hacker (Nov 12, 2009)

Applied the patch as well and can confirm it working.

Loaded up an IPS Patch for the lazy people (didn't test it, but it should work):

http://rapidshare.com/files/306124833/OSSAPFix.ips


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 12, 2009)

Just to confim if the above works or not but how do I apply an IPS Patch?
WindHex isn't working for me right now.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 12, 2009)

You will need a program, it's free and easy to find in Google...it was called...IPSPatcher maybe?
You choose ROM and IPS file than tadah done
outgum - Glyde -> Mr.Prog on right side of network 1 -> Glyde in HP -> logout after giving me report from mission


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

Whats the pass code for the classroom error place O_O


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

EDIT: Double post >_>


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 12, 2009)

I see,thanks.
Pins:9 Chairs,30 Books and 15 Doors


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

Think you have the wrong thing, its when you go to the door and you log out of the Chalkboard? and when you hit L it come up and wants a 2 digit number
EDIT: Nvm i got it, But the 15 is wrong apprenatly
i wne tthrough 00-99 and no code worked on the door >_>


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 12, 2009)

irishmarcoos said:
			
		

> ive found a fix!
> 
> Use the code below in RakuRaku Patchv0.1b
> 
> ...


Ok, just to confirm for M3I zero with Sakura firmware.  This fix also worked for me.  All is good.


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

Im ripping my hair out.... WHATS THE CODE FOR THE THIRD DOOOOOOOR! DX 
its not 15 like EZ-Megaman Said


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 12, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Im ripping my hair out.... WHATS THE CODE FOR THE THIRD DOOOOOOOR! DX
> its not 15 like EZ-Megaman Said


try 27, someone on another site suggested that.


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmm, nope not 27, Thanks for the help though >_<
It must be my rom? ive tried from 0-99 and nothing >_>


----------



## granville (Nov 12, 2009)

I guess some of you guys forgot, but there are a couple of passwords that are random and have no clue or consistent correct answer. They also change when you get them wrong too many times. You just have to keep guessing, but it changes every couple of inputs, so you'll have to be lucky.

In the original game, when you enter a passcode and get it wrong, it would tell you if the number is too high or low, including both the single and tens place of the numbers. Since you had to be able to read to understand it, you might not be able to pass this easily without Japanese knowledge. You can probably just get a save though, if someone can make it to Numberman.

This random passcode thing is used once more late in the game. I doubt what you people are having is some anti piracy. It's probably the random passcode puzzle. But you have to be able to read the text to get the clues. The rom should be fine.


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually this is helpful, cause i did notice once i got a few wrong, longer Text came up, ill keep mashing 15 till i get through lol or 27
Any idea what number you got through with was?

EDIT: Sigh, Maybe i just not play this till its (U) Release, Screw doing this more than once, i cant get the door freaking open
2nd Edit: Nevermind >_> Typical, AS i post this, i get it >_> Stupid game lol
For anyone else stuck on that door,
here is a save JUST past it as Megaman (Rockman) get electrocuted.
http://www.mediafire.com/?lwawwldyzjk
3RD EDIT!!!!: Sigh... Also just moved on and found another random number one..... great


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 12, 2009)

Nope it's not antipiracy with "random" numbers it was since GBA version, do You think that if GBA didn't had clock it can't make "random" numbers? Nothing more incorrect here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As long as we can measure CPU cycles we can make some "randomness"
I will try today with those numbers and probably try to prepare some time tomorrow so maybe I will be able to help troubled read when it wants higher number when lower...it will be FUN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT #1
OK that "randomness" will be 50% fun 40% annoying 10% difficult

EDIT #2
Wait a second, no invisible in programming
What if we will find value that holds actual number, read it and copy to game? (type in) just how to find that value...


----------



## outgum (Nov 13, 2009)

idk XD, Bu have you got through the second random number door? if anyone has, with what number? so i can spam that number


----------



## GeminiSX (Nov 13, 2009)

Does someone have a working link for the RakuRaku patch?  I've found several links but they are all restricted, or else no longer working.


----------



## outgum (Nov 13, 2009)

GeminiSX said:
			
		

> Does someone have a working link for the RakuRaku patch?  I've found several links but they are all restricted, or else no longer working.



here!
Uploaded it for you cause i couldnt re-find it


----------



## ShinRyouma (Nov 13, 2009)

iSubaru said:
			
		

> You will need a program, it's free and easy to find in Google...it was called...IPSPatcher maybe?
> You choose ROM and IPS file than tadah done


It's not IPSPatcher, it's Lunar IPS (LIPS)
Go to filetrip.net and search for Lunar IPS


----------



## GeminiSX (Nov 13, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> GeminiSX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By "here" do you mean GBAtemp?  Or was that meant to be a link?  I'm having trouble finding where you uploaded it.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Nov 13, 2009)

Only 128Mbit? Can't say the size is surprising though seeing as how it's only a (slightly) enhanced port of the original GBA game.


----------



## outgum (Nov 13, 2009)

opps...
here
http://www.mediafire.com/?e0kjtnw02di


----------



## GeminiSX (Nov 13, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> opps...
> here
> http://www.mediafire.com/?e0kjtnw02di



Thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I just visited your profile and found your other thread, and in it, the other method of patching.  I'm going to try that first.  Thanks for being so willing to help though.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 13, 2009)

Right, Lunar IPS...I forgot it's name deadly, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



outgum if it is "randomness" You can spam any number, You have 5/100 chance of hitting it...
To be honest there are 5 tries if I remember correctly so it's like 1/20 to get right number...like k20 dice


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 13, 2009)

Im gonna currently work on translating this 10mb game
look at my post for details


----------



## outgum (Nov 13, 2009)

......Wow.... Sounds promising... You past there? ill have your save? XD
EDIT: LOL JUST turned on my game after having a break due to frustration, tried about 20 times and got it on number 16! WOOT!


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe better not to tell him...ok I will leave You a note that I have saw through kana symbols and was able to guess numbers with my old method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Numberman beaten...time to hit bed...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 13, 2009)

wholy shit!


so were going back to original Anti-Piracy like we had in the 80's!?

with "whats this blah blash blashh on page _____ in the manual" (Alone in the Dark)

or "look at the voodoo wheel for the answer (MONKEY ISLAND!)

"or what is the formula for so many passengers with ______ formula on page?...____ (quarantine II)

What is Sam and Max Wearing on page 16 xD (sam and max hit the road)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 13, 2009)

whoa double post..

cant wait for a AceKard 2i fix..


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 13, 2009)

That "random" numbers are not anty piracy things, it's normal fun in game
Now I'm back to kicking Mettaurs out of my room (er network)

EDIT #1
Posted some posts back fix is working for Acekard 2i as well


----------



## GeminiSX (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay, for the numbers... the ones that require you to go into the real world have fixed solutions, and they should be the same as they were in the GBA game.

The ones that do not require you to go into the real world are guessing games.  You get five tries, and it tells you whether the correct answer is bigger or smaller.  Look carefully after you guess, the message will include:

http://z.about.com/d/chineseculture/1/0/n/c/5/zi00030.gif
This signifies that your guess is too low, and the correct answer is greater,

http://z.about.com/d/chineseculture/1/0/s/c/5/zi00035.gif
This signifies that your guess is too high, and the correct answer is lower.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes!The patch works!Time to pen IceMan (I know Numberman is first boss)


----------



## jonesman99 (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay. I got the patch and i put the code in two different ways.

One way, i got the data format error window

The other way, i got a window that showed me what i put in...

Does the second way mean that i successfully patched the rom?


----------



## RPG Hacker (Nov 13, 2009)

GeminiSX said:
			
		

> The ones that do not require you to go into the real world are guessing games.  You get five tries, and it tells you whether the correct answer is bigger or smaller.  Look carefully after you guess, the message will include:
> 
> http://z.about.com/d/chineseculture/1/0/n/c/5/zi00030.gif
> This signifies that your guess is too low, and the correct answer is greater,
> ...



And with that knownledge it really shouldn't take you more then 5 tries, thanks to binary searching.

What the... Just wanted to start the game and found it my Acekard somehow corrputed it, it won't start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Hope my save is OK. In that case I'll just recopy the game.

*EDIT:*
The worst thing is that holding B slows you down now. I'm used to holding it down for running. Damn them! They should at least have made it optional.

*EDIT2:*
Gemini, you actually flipped them around. First one means "too big", second one means "too low".

Actually you need *6* tries to always get the correct answer, with 5 you'll be put to a 50/50 chance at the end.


----------



## GeminiSX (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, really?  I switched them?  Sorry.

I wrote that post after I already finished the puzzle.  I think I have short term memory loss.  =p

Well, the message either says "Guess Higher / Lower" or "Your answer is too high/low", and one of those symbols is big and one small so yeah.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 13, 2009)

I will be pounching now Iceman I just have to take a quick break from looking at that magnificent ICE here-and-there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also when messages are longer that means that it's higher/lower but only on second digital diffrence
It's really easy in the end


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 13, 2009)

are there any plans for an english translation?
I don't mean a full on translation of the game, that might be a little ridiculous (although, if someone did it, I wouldn't complain).  However, I would like a translation of the items names and description, different places you can visit, all that stuff, and also a translation of the stuff megaman says when you press L at the different points in the game.  Anyways, anybody plan on doing anything of the sort?


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh come on...if You played EXE 1 You will beat game with Your own memory even without FAQ and Guides...there is no need for any translations plus game will for sure come to USA so double "no point" of fan translation


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been stuck on the last part of section 3 on Elecman's scenario,I've got 1 battery left,only and I don't know how to obtain mopre battries so can someone tell me how to obtain more battries?


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't recall "more" batteries, You have missed one or used too much somewhere...there is no "more" like buying or 99 hidden batteries


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 13, 2009)

There was an error and it looks like it send my post twice, please delete this one and not stab me
Thank You and sorry for problem


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 13, 2009)

iSubaru said:
			
		

> I don't recall "more" batteries, You have missed one or used too much somewhere...there is no "more" like buying or 99 hidden batteries


OK,thanks for clearing that up but I used a map ( http://www.mmhp.net/ScreenShots/MMBN1/Map-Power.GIF ) and went to all the battery places...meh,oh well....


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 14, 2009)

iSubaru said:
			
		

> Oh come on...if You played EXE 1 You will beat game with Your own memory even without FAQ and Guides...there is no need for any translations plus game will for sure come to USA so double "no point" of fan translation


IF you played exe 1.  I haven't.  I've played 2 - 6, not 1.


----------



## C175R (Nov 14, 2009)

is this working on AK2i?
Do i Need a patch? if so, where can I get it?


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 14, 2009)

iSubaru said:
			
		

> Oh come on...if You played EXE 1 You will beat game with Your own memory even without FAQ and Guides...there is no need for any translations plus game will for sure come to USA so double "no point" of fan translation



lol, so true, the only part that u have no idea would be parts that has geo in it, but other than that, its back to using your memory or gamefaq for the 1st game haha.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 14, 2009)

Finaly a Rockman.exe game again,
i did not like the Ryusei no Rockman games, not only because of the stupid changed fights but as well because of borring story


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes as a last resort there is GF...but what the how can someone not play EXE 1 but others yes? No logic...plus many things You do by logic think if You are in place You just got mail You have clue there will be some event...Skullman beaten I'm trying to memorize what to do now... I recall that I will have to "kick some butt" in Wackoman/Colourman/whatever-clown-idiot for...for what he wanted to do


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 14, 2009)

Traffic lights. Hey I played bn1 2nd to last as I played bn2 last. So does this jog your memory?


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 14, 2009)

ColourdamnMan Your turn now, I will ENJOY Your slow death muhahaha
Jog? I don't recall this word
I can say that many things are pretty the same for now if that answers at least partially


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 15, 2009)

iSubaru said:
			
		

> Yes as a last resort there is GF...but what the how can someone not play EXE 1 but others yes? No logic...plus many things You do by logic think if You are in place You just got mail You have clue there will be some event...Skullman beaten I'm trying to memorize what to do now... I recall that I will have to "kick some butt" in Wackoman/Colourman/whatever-clown-idiot for...for what he wanted to do


Yes, I did play all of them except exe 1.  That's right, from 2-6.  The reason I didn't play the first one is because a friend of mine who introduced me to the series said to not bother with playing the first one.  He said that it wasn't all that great and that after playing 2, it would seem REALLY boring.  So I stayed clear of it, until today (kinda), where I'm playing the remake.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 15, 2009)

Nah even if it's not...You lose so much informations that I won't spoiler there...one of most important is before final battle with "teh" creation of "mastah" Willy, You should play it I don't want to brick suprise (Yeah brick is not good word there...)
My friend long time ago introduced me to EXE 4 but after finishing it (or maybe not yet?) I started from beginning to be sure that I won't lose some important information


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 15, 2009)

iSubaru said:
			
		

> Nah even if it's not...You lose so much informations that I won't spoiler there...one of most important is before final battle with "teh" creation of "mastah" Willy, You should play it I don't want to brick suprise (Yeah brick is not good word there...)
> My friend long time ago introduced me to EXE 4 but after finishing it (or maybe not yet?) I started from beginning to be sure that I won't lose some important information



My friend recently told me one of the bigger spoilers throughout the game since I decided to play through this game (he didn't).  I already knew that particular spoiler because it was also said in either BN 2, 3 or 4 (I can't remember).  It has something to do with siblings (kinda).  I'm not gonna say.  But ya, it was already revealed to me from another bn game.  I'm not sure if it's the same one you're talking about, however I suspect it is.

Honestly, the only games I personally think are worth playing just for story are 3 (this one is probably the most important), 5, and 6.  They were the ones with important info.  2 was fun but I don't remember anything too exciting in terms of story in it and 4 was just an all around bad game.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 15, 2009)

Yup EXE 3 is best in my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



siblings? hmm yeah that's the word I guess
Nah just play it, if not for fun then for having title of finishing all GBA EXE games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not counting EXE 4.5 since it's japan only and it's nearly impossible to finish it as it is)


----------



## kenio8185 (Nov 16, 2009)

iSubaru said:
			
		

> Yup EXE 3 is best in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree, exe 3 was the best in the series (although, 2 and 6 and that much worse).

Anyways, does anyone know of a translation coming soon?  If I play through one of the worst BN games, then I would at least like to know a little bit about what's happening.


----------



## Sanderino (Nov 16, 2009)

Can someone give me a save when yuor around Elecman? Because I'm lazy AANNNNNNNDDDD



Spoiler



Around then plays  the SSR / Clockman Event.


----------



## iSubaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh come on there are maps in the net if that's the case plus I'm already hating Clockey Dockey so when I will meet him I will make sure he will get his butt kicked a lot ]:->


----------

